

Computer Science vs. Applied Math? - snowcaps

Hi, I&#x27;m currently a computer science student in my third year. I&#x27;m thinking about switching to applied math since I&#x27;ve ended up more interested in math, but I&#x27;m not sure whether this will limit my opportunities in the software industry.<p>I&#x27;ve taken almost all of the computer science classes for the major and have a good deal of programming experience. Would I have any trouble getting hired by large companies &#x2F; getting past HR because I have an applied math degree instead of a computer science degree?<p>Also, if I decide to stay with the computer science major, how difficult would it be to get into grad school for applied math? I know that&#x27;s a fairly general question, but any insight would be appreciated.<p>Thanks.
======
mswen
Go talk to a professor in applied math department. Explore the following - how
many additional credits would it take to add applied math as a minor? Or, as a
second major? Also inquire about whether you could get admitted into a grad
program directly from the CS major, or would you need to take a bunch of
prerequisite classes?

Also, are you thinking of taking grad school all the way to a PhD? what do you
envision doing with applied math? Heading into academia as a professor or out
into the commercial/industrial world?

The answers to each of these should help you make decisions.

If it were me... I would complete the CS degree and a minor in applied math. I
would get into the workforce and put these skills to use in the most demanding
job I can find. After a couple years of "seasoning" and finding out what you
really enjoy and what you think is missing in your education then apply to
grad school in an appropriate degree.

By the way, figure out how to manage yourself and build a network for
freelance/consulting work and you will be able to easily work your way through
grad school by working 15-20 hours a week and not take student loans.

------
bzalasky
I have an anthropology degree (switched from CS), and it hasn't hindered me.
You'll be fine either way. I'd make sure to work on some interesting side
projects and contribute to open source projects. Lack of experience is more of
a hurdle, and showing that you've been working on things outside of school can
help you get past it. I can't speak to grad school.

------
brudgers
My observation is the more maths you know, the more useful you are likely to
be as a computer scientist, e.g. the maths are the hardest part of Knuth.

My suggestion is to study what you are interested in.

------
cblock811
I have a degree in Hotel Management and it isn't an issue for me. If you're
worried about opportunities being shut out just network and do side projects.
Networking is huge imo.

------
khnd
study math if you're more interested in that- try to take a data structures
and algorithms course. maybe an os course to learn how computers actually
work. otherwise you should be good to go!

